# Braided or mono??



## chippster (Aug 1, 2012)

So when using lures is braided not the way to go??? I have put braided power pro on my rods and they get tangled when using lures.....


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

You could have too much line on your reel.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

braided - I think it takes some getting used to. Now I can not fish with mono - can't feel nothing with the stuff! When I started out I often got tangles. They trick is never fish through a loop. Stop and peel line off until it is clear.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Try using spider wire invisi-braid ultra cast. I love that stuff it's super durable and it casts a mile. I've also never had any problems with it knotting up.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I use power pro braid (I know people hate it) and won't go back to mono. I did just spend an hour working out a major FU backlash but all in all, braid is the future. Tomorrow we are going grouper digging and will have some mono and some braid rigs. Will report the results.


----------



## skays (Jul 4, 2009)

*Braid*

Use PowerPro on all my insure spinning reels. Have to be careful. After each cast pull out a little line from spool after flipping bail to get a flat lie of line..no loops/loose wraps. Too much line on spool will cause problems. 
Casting with 2 to 3 feet of floro leader...the knot connecting floro to braid will sometimes catch an eye for a split second...long enough to cause slack in line which could end up in knot as line is coming off so fast from the spool.
Braid vs mono. Cast a country mile with braid and you can really feel the bite. Heavy spinning reel off shore...mono. Reeling in a heavy fish will compact the braid and cause line to dig in between wraps. If fish makes a quick, fast run, braid can hang up inside spool for a second or so and could snap the leader. Lots of charter boats don't like braid as it can really damage props and seals if it gets wrapped.


----------



## Chris2889 (Jan 4, 2012)

Power pro


----------



## colescoconutz (Jul 23, 2012)

You might be using to heavy of a line for too light of a lure if you're constantly getting tangles. I use both power pro and suffix and love them both. Also I had to swith to a palomar knot when using braid with lures because the line was cutting through itself when i used a improved clinch knot (fisherman's knot)


----------

